# Fiddling Strings



## Quaverion

I found some fiddling strings on Shar. Has anyone tried fiddling strings before? Do you think I should get them for my other junky old violin, since I don't want to keep changing strings back and forth on my good one?


----------



## Nox

You're changing strings??? I wouldn't do that...even a really cheap set on your old violin is better than changing...that constant moving and stretching of strings will just wear them out...

...so get a cheap set for the old violin (fiddling strings - whatever those are - should be fine)...

...another option... buy your good violin a new set of strings...and then leave the better quality, used strings on the old one...

...don't forget strings should be changed regularly...depending on how much you play...at least every 6 months - 1 year...they're not meant to last forever...

...some pros change them every 6-8 weeks...


----------



## Quaverion

I don't have ANY strings on the old one. I got a new set of dominants and put those on the new good violin the day I got it. They haven't gone out of tune in about two days. Have you heard fiddling strings before? They sound a whole lot different. I think they are the same kind some jazz violinists use...

They are the kind that are used in "When I Grow Too Old to Dream." That is a great song.


----------



## Nox

...go ahead and try them...but it's not good to move strings or have a violin without strings on it...your soundpost is going to fall over...


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by Nox_@Aug 4 2004, 02:05 PM
> *...go ahead and try them...but it's not good to move strings or have a violin without strings on it...your soundpost is going to fall over...
> [snapback]1178[/snapback]​*


Actually, it doesn't even have one. The soundpost fell out, which is when I decided that it was time to get a new violin. It looked rotten. It is unbelievable that it still made any sound at all... 

P.S.
Don't worry about me taking care of my new violin. The old one was the one I had in elementary school, which was when I used to swordfight with other violinists with our bows.


----------



## Nox

*shudders* at the image...


----------



## Harvey

If it really is that crappy, it won't matter what you put on it.


----------



## ViolinFan

> * I used to swordfight with other violinists with our bows*


 :lol:


----------

